

Is Time Series Database a Thing? - gtrubetskoy
http://grisha.org/blog/2015/03/28/on-time-series/

======
detaro
Without benchmarks this post seems a bit strange. I don't think anyone doubted
that you can put that kind of data into a traditional database, the
interesting question IMHO is how efficient it is in comparison.

~~~
jnazario
i concur.

while it's likely i've implemented my SQL horribly, i can say that after a few
days of millions of hits per day in my time series database, searches became
horribly slow and interactive became unresponsive. in my case it was a set of
botnet sinkholes that i was recording.

so yes you can, but on the high volume side of things (for some cutoff of
"high volume") it falls over pretty dramatically and continues to degrade.

time series data has a few unique properties that a full SQL solution doesn't
optimize around, like write-once/read-many. a purpose-built TSDB solution is
built for this.

~~~
gtrubetskoy
Yeah, but is that really TS-specific? High volume is high volume, regardless
of the type of data, and to address this you may need to use something like a
fast key-value store.

~~~
jnazario
maybe i could have shoehorned it into a KV store and done range queries, but
again this was stuff like "timestamp, srcip, srccc, srcasn, eventid". the main
vector is a timestamp, and every query has a timestamp range associated with
it. these are written once, never updated. other data stores don't optimize
for those parameters.

------
beamatronic
I was surprised there was no mention of NoSQL in this at all. Surely NoSQL can
be part of a time series database solution.

~~~
gtrubetskoy
I just don't like the term "NoSQL". I do mention Cassandra, Redis and InfluxDB
- which are all "NoSQL" if you will.

